# Quick GLI Build



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

So this GLI was given to me today by a customer, he also gave me an Air Lift manual management kit and says he wants it finished and working by saturday for the Season Opener GTG here in New Jersey. on top of this he wants a blue suede false floor and hardlines, can I do it in time? we shall see.... 
Help will be given by VWFalseFloors.com for making the false floor, and Swoops for the Hardlines 









sorry for the ****ty photo quality, I do not own an SLR camera 

So first off I remove the center console 








while a few others rip out the front suspension I take the time and decide where the paddle switches are going to be 








right here should do the trick 
Bought the suede for the trunk








2 idiots removed the front struts, I drilled the holes in the strut tower for the air strut 








Then I installed the air struts on the both sides 








just a shot of my garage, the mk3 is also getting bagged currently theres a build thread in the mk3 forums for that. Theres actually 3 bagged cars in my posession, my mk3, mk5, and this GLI


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

you must've called it a night after you got the fronts in huh? post more progress when you get to it :thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

well I got to work on the car around 7 yesterday, finished up by 12, now going out to do more work


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

got more work done tonight, ran the air lines 
















decided to run the lines inside the car, they are running under the carpet 
supply lines and rear bag lines ran 








also got the rear bags in 








heres where the front bag lines go into the bag, they are ran inside the fender liner then go into the car


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Also does anyone know how to install the rear set nut into the body? the ones they gave me fit very loosely in the hole in the nipple of the spring perch, it is flared at the end so it won't go all the way in the hole, I didn't drill anything yet.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Shoot a PM to spitfire481 or shagnwagn118...they are the dudes local to me that have been doing mk4 air for ages. They will be helping me with the mk1. 

Cars for reference 

spitfire 









wagn


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

ended up find out through blue bags and dorobitz how to install those crush nuts, the nut crushes the sleeve and expands it fitting it to the body of the car, but this car should be on the ground tomorrow


----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

Mike getting it in :beer:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

car is now functioning, don't know if its the 1/4in gauge lines, but it seems like it needs about 103 psi to get the front up with some wheel gap, the rear goes up super high at 80 psi. 

my mk5 runs 80 psi with some decent wheel gap all around, also those are XLs and these aren't. I also run 1/8th in gauge line in my mk5


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

It's because of the way those Lifestyle struts are set up with the sleeve bag, not the 1/4 air line to the gauges. You could technically run a 1 inch line to your gauges if you wanted and it would not make a difference in ride height. Air pressure is ari pressure, no matter how big the lines. Pics of the car please?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

16v_HOR said:


> It's because of the way those Lifestyle struts are set up with the sleeve bag, not the 1/4 air line to the gauges. You could technically run a 1 inch line to your gauges if you wanted and it would not make a difference in ride height. Air pressure is ari pressure, no matter how big the lines. Pics of the car please?


 the air line size does affect the total volume though. so if you ran the theoretical 1 inch line, the total size of the bag would be different and it wouldnt feel the same. 1/4" line is gonna feel stiffer than 3/8" or 1/2"


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

martin13 said:


> the air line size does affect the total volume though. so if you ran the theoretical 1 inch line, the total size of the bag would be different and it wouldnt feel the same. 1/4" line is gonna feel stiffer than 3/8" or 1/2"


 True, although you would need to run some big ass line to notice a difference with air ride. For the gauge line, you won't notice the difference between 1/4 and 1/8 line.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

i'll have pictures later, it didn't get a false floor or hardline setup just now, he wanted it for tomorrow, i didn't get my false floor in time, next week that will be done


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

alright car is back, manual valves really suck, so I put electric valves and got the trunk set up 









went with the 8 valve setup from my mk3, I went accuair. 

black AVS box, column pod and put the gauges there. 

installed the trunk already but the rain really stopped what I was doing


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

some more pics


----------

